
SSL certificate dashboard - Jens_
https://github.com/JensDebergh/certificate-dashboard
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if it is being used in production.

~~~
Jens_
Thanks, I'm new to ycombinator and I find the interface pretty confusing.

~~~
brudgers
For an internet community, Hacker News has a rather unique cultural profile,
and "Show HN" is not only a relatively recent feature but also one that
attracts significantly less eyeballs than the front page of "News".

It exists primarily to deal with the problem of things users hacked up [e.g.
your project] trying to compete for attention with big news generated by
professionals and established organizations etc.

Anyway, I hope you find value in the site.

Good luck.

